# the horse from hell!



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I would advise giving the horse a dock clip if you're up to it. My horse has a pretty thick tail but the hair on the sides of his dock are cut short so there is less to deal with. Also, you may want to cut the bottom of the tail shorter so it isn't dragging on the ground. If the tips drag on the ground they are likely to get muddy and tangled and gross really quickly. Cutting the tail shorter will also be safer because she won't be able to trip on it or anything. Finally, buy a good detangler (I use mane & tail) and spray it on the tail, then brush it in sections starting from the bottom. Hope this helped.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

My appy, Cheno's tail is like that. I call it ringlets. Actually it collects much less junk from the pasture when i leave it alone. I can only advise something that will make it slick to keep it from ringing back up. Dunno if it will work tho.


----------



## mpbmorganev (May 24, 2009)

You could also put her tail up like they do with show horses, and that would help prevent it from going all crazy, provided that it is taken down once in a while, washed, then put back up.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks for the input. its not like her tail is dirty, its actually very clean. i just hate that it looks like i dont brush it lol. im pretty sure even if i cut it or anything, it would still do the same thing. its been this way since she was born, or atleast when her tail started to grow. its like how some people have very curly hair....here are some pics to better see what im talking about.



















heres one in motion so you can see the "ropes"


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

My horses tail is just like that only the ropes are much, much thicker. I comb it once a week. The ropes are easy to take out if you start at the bottom (and the tail looks super fluffy when it's done) but they re-form no matter what.
This is what Caleb's looks like after I comb it:









And after a long time without being combed:


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

what a pretty horse! i have a love/hate relationship with greys though lol. in the standardbred race world they are usually "no good" so we avoid them, but theyre so pretty!!!!

anyway, maybe i just need to try a different comb. im scared to see how poofy her tail will be when im done!:shock:


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

His tail looks fine. I like it.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^ same here. nothing looks worng with it.....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, Dobe's tail does that too. I think it has to do with the hair being flatter instead of round (at least that is how it works with people hair). I just leave Dobe's except for the occasional brushing.

John's mane is just like that too, it looks like he has little round dred-locks.  He is too tall and untrained for me to really take the time to brush it all out but it hasn't ever really knotted up. His tail does it a little but nothing like his mane.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

His tail looks normal to me. Might be dirty and that's what's throwing you off. Try using just water and a stiff bristle body brush and working it through. You could trim a few inches off to help keep it clean. That was exactly what my girl's tail looked like and on a whim I rinsed it really well and now it's much less "clumpy" looking.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

trust me, its clean. its just the way the hair is shaped i think. o well. she will just have to look "unbrushed"


----------



## HayleyDale (Jul 17, 2009)

my horse has a tail like that to its so thick i cant even get it untangled im thinkin about thinnin it out same applies to his mane its a night mare is it worth me thinnin them both out do u think??


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Quick question...her feet were trimmed after these photos, right? :shock:



AlmagroN said:


>


 
On a side note, I know what you're talking about with the ringlettes! Justus' tail is the exact same way but a little thicker I think. I don't have the best pic to show it, but a photo capture of epic porportions! I was jumping on from the back and Moki had perfect timing! (her tail isn't THAT dirty, I promise...it's grey in the middle! Keeping a white/grey tail clean is darn near impossible anyway! LOL









Maintenance we just brush it out in sections, starting from the bottom. Hasn't been a hot enough summer to bath them much though.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Sadly there is nothing you can do about this one. It's all in the genes.

SMROBS was right it has to do with the shape of the actual hair.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Savannah has the same thing, i dont worry about it though


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

smrobs, i am coming to amarillo to steal john. end of story. its only like 12 hrs away. lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ ROFLMAO. Good luck finding him, he is not in Amarillo. At this point, you are welcome to him, he has been the s**ts recently.


Just kidding, he is my big baby, s**t-head and all.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Bundy's tail is exactly the same. It makes it really hard tokeep it looking nice throughout the day at a show... I brush it out, showsheen it, and then after one warm-up canter, it's back in it's ringlets. Oh well, just one of his quirks :]


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I think most horses tails do that. 
I use Show Sheen to untangle the ropes. I also brush them out with a tooth curry (plastic) It works much faster than trying to use a mane comb. Also, a round hair brush works well.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

eveing- i was thinking the exact same thing as you about the horses feet ... 

Alma- please tell me that you have gotten your horses feet done :shock:

sorry back on topic- try Infusium people shampoo and conditioner and then braid her tail. Make sure that you get out to either re- braid or take the braid out every other day or so. Be blessed that you have a horse with a nice tail... both mine have nice tails but one got chewed :-( .. oh and i would say to trim the bottom a little, this helps to keep it off the ground and healthy


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

My old paint gelding had the same problem. Well, or blessing, whichever way you prefer to look at it. You may be able to get away with thinning it out underneath, which is what I ended up doing. I never thought to use a straightening iron, or a hot hair dryer and a round brush... suppose it's worth a shot? I may get bashed, but does anyone know anything about maybe trying a chemical straightener? Would it even work on such thick hairs? Don't bash me, because I know people have used chemical dyes for manes and tails, etc.


----------



## HLSxsj (Aug 25, 2009)

Try purchasing a bottle of Show Sheen or Vetrolin Shine, and use a comb working with varies small sections at a time. That usually works well with a tail like that.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay so my horse's tail does/did the same thing and I would go out and comb through it and use my daughter's detangler and then I would spray in leave-in conditioner, and then I would also put FRIZZ-EASE 100% Shine Glossing Mist in the hair so it wouldn't be soo poofy looking and it always worked perfect. Also, I know this sounds weird, but if you go into walmart or whereever into the hair department, you can get creams or oils that are used for african american's, and use it on the mane and tail and that stuff works sooo great if your horse has one of those really course and thick dreadlock looking mane and tails.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

First off... HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA APHA Momma, your post cracked me up.... Oooh I love you. 

OKAY secondly, this is going to sound very weird, and maybe perverted... BUT


A friend of my friend's trainer perscribed THIS for thick, dried mane and tails... 

KY jelly.... 

I didn't believe it, but... Works like charm. It HAS to be KY brand though! Not equate! Doesn't work the same!!!! You should have seen the looks I got pulling a tube of lubricant from my purse at the barn... I guess it wasn't THAT strange. They probably just thought it was sheath cleaning day or something. 

It works, I promise or your money back! Lol.

Put some in your hands and rub it into your horses tail like soap. Let it sit and rinse it out. Your tail will be really shiny and tangle-less... Trust me.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh I believe that about the KY Jelly, I actually accidentally got it into my hair once, uh, whoops, that was probably too much info, but uh yah, I back up the KY with the hair.


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

My mare has her tail cut to the dock because when she came to her owner before us it was very matted. I can't wait to see what she looks like when it comes back. ^_^


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

KY jelly eh? Might give it a try...

I'm assuming the lack of response from the poster about the feet means they weren't done? *winces*


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

ehhh well im ready to have rocks thrown at me but i actually forgot about this post lol....

anyway, no her feet were not trimmed. she was turned out on pasture rest and was barefoot to wear her feet down to where she felt they were comfortable. she is now back at the racetrack and is jogging barefoot for a week to make sure they are wore down to where they were comfortable for her, and then she will be shod. sorry guys, i know its not what you want to hear, but its what we do. my broodmare has been on pasture for 4yrs now, and has never had her feet trimmed.... our pastures get pretty hard and my mare keeps walking regularly, so her feet wear down to where there are good for her.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

My horses don't have shoes. My appy doesn't need them, her's break off naturally, and they are mostly even. My mini has NEVER had hoof problems. They always stay perfect. My paint however, has had shoes becuase he just has bad feet. I don't know if it is hereditary or what, but they are horrible! He stays on supplements all the time. His front feet are always worse, we get shoes on him when we can afford it and know we will be riding him, but mostly, no. He will always have feet trouble, sometimes he even throws shoes!


----------



## Scrambles (Aug 23, 2009)

My old mare's tail does that, too. I just use one half white vinegar and one half whatever conditioner you want to use, put them in a clean squeeze bottle, shake it good and use that. It's a great detangler and it smells good, too! (Not to mention helps to keep flies away!) But yeah, I know exactly what you're talking about with the little spiral curls. Hehehehhe


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

The two QH yearlings tails I am training are like that too...I usually just leave them alone, unless I am conditioning them; then I thoroughly brush them through, then condition, and let them alone again...They knot up more when I mess with them more...so I just use my fingers for the most part, on daily grooms, but otherwise let them alone.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> My horses don't have shoes. My appy doesn't need them, her's break off naturally, and they are mostly even. My mini has NEVER had hoof problems. They always stay perfect. My paint however, has had shoes becuase he just has bad feet. I don't know if it is hereditary or what, but they are horrible! He stays on supplements all the time. His front feet are always worse, we get shoes on him when we can afford it and know we will be riding him, but mostly, no. He will always have feet trouble, sometimes he even throws shoes!


painting feet with reducine, or venise terpentine is great for bad feet. also a biotin supplement is the best (we have a horse we just got, he had a quarter crack on every foot. 2 of them were so bad they were infected and he had started wall separation from them!)


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

My grandparents horse never saw the farrier in her 23+ years of life and never had problems. Anytime they got long, they would just break off and wear down to a nice length. So while not ideal, it's fine as long as they don't start getting too long


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> My grandparents horse never saw the farrier in her 23+ years of life and never had problems. Anytime they got long, they would just break off and wear down to a nice length. So while not ideal, it's fine as long as they don't start getting too long


ugh i need to take a pic of them tomorrow. they are beautiful! nicely trimmed and rounded well and she did it all by herself


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Sorry, but I'm thoroughly disgusted. Are you guys for real?! You NEVER have a farrier out?! I don't care HOW "nicely" they crack off to a "comfortable" length...that's neglect in my books. Same as feed and water, horses NEED a farrier...not optional. It's not like your horses have a magic hoof file out in the pasture to trim themselves to their "comfortable" length, you make it sound like they not only enjoy but prefer having overgrown and unmaintained feet. *gags* 

Want to see what happens when I don't get a farrier out regularly? (This is of my filly after being allowed to "chip them off herself" until she was 14 months old...did her a world of good eh? Since I bought her as a yearling she's had regular trims every 6-8 weeks and has since grown this chunk of hoof back and is sound...doubt that would've happened had I snuffed it off thinking she'll take care of it herself)









Do you ride the horses that are "out to pasture"? Even if you don't exersize them at all...at LEAST get them a trim every 3 months and that's pushing it. The idea that you're "trotting her out barefoot for a week" BEFORE you tend to those horrid looking feet is just not registering in my brain. 

This pony is at least 6 months overdue for a trim...but instead of cracking off to a nice length, they're splaying outwards and curling up...









I have NO idea how you've not dealt with a lame horse by now and I hope for your horse's sake you reconsider your methods. If it's too costly, you have too many animals. Whatever your reasoning, I'm appauled, regardless of the present condition of her feet...the idea that you neglect them like that is just disturbing.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, but I'm thoroughly disgusted. Are you guys for real?! You NEVER have a farrier out?!*did i say i never did? nope. my cousin is actually a ferrier.*
I don't care HOW "nicely" they crack off to a "comfortable" length...that's neglect in my books. Same as feed and water, horses NEED a farrier...not optional. It's not like your horses have a magic hoof file out in the pasture to trim themselves to their "comfortable" length, you make it sound like they not only enjoy but prefer having overgrown and unmaintained feet. *gags* *youre so right. all the horses in the wild line up for the ferrier when he comes to town!*

Want to see what happens when I don't get a farrier out regularly? (This is of my filly after being allowed to "chip them off herself" until she was 14 months old...did her a world of good eh? Since I bought her as a yearling she's had regular trims every 6-8 weeks and has since grown this chunk of hoof back and is sound...doubt that would've happened had I snuffed it off thinking she'll take care of it herself)* cant help someone cant take care of a horse and KNOW when there is something wrong. obviously, if her feet got bad, or she started walking lame, something would have been done.*









Do you ride the horses that are "out to pasture"? Even if you don't exersize them at all...at LEAST get them a trim every 3 months and that's pushing it. The idea that you're "trotting her out barefoot for a week" BEFORE you tend to those horrid looking feet is just not registering in my brain. *youre right, i neglect my horses so bad. man i really need to get a pic of her feet. her feet broke off perfectly out in pasture. had they not, she COULDNT jog because she wouldnt be able to break over properly and she would stumble. DUH.*

This pony is at least 6 months overdue for a trim...but instead of cracking off to a nice length, they're splaying outwards and curling up...*so why didnt that person get a ferrer? not my fault they cant notice when there is something wrong.*









I have NO idea how you've not dealt with a lame horse by now and I hope for your horse's sake you reconsider your methods. *shes not lame thanks.*
If it's too costly, you have too many animals. *doesnt cost me a penny to have my horses trimmed or shod*
Whatever your reasoning, I'm appauled, regardless of the present condition of her feet...the idea that you neglect them like that is just disturbing. *that was not her "present condition" when she left the paddock. like i said they broke down to where they were comfortable for her. she actually looks like she has just been trimmed, though she has not*


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

lol, horses in the wild are so different.

It always makes me laugh when people compared domesticated horses kept in pastures to wild horses that roam hundreds and hundreds of miles and are always on the move. Running from predators. Running from a helicopter with someone inside it shooting at them because they were eating the cattle feed.

How anyone can compared a horse pasture kept within fences to a wild horses I don't know. I guess some people don't really "get" the difference.

I'm pretty sure there is a difference and no pasture, no matter how "hard" is going to work the same as a wild horse's nomadic ways though the wild.


Reading "feet broke off" just makes me cringe, regardless.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Rissa said:


> lol, horses in the wild are so different.
> 
> It always makes me laugh when people compared domesticated horses kept in pastures to wild horses that roam hundreds and hundreds of miles and are always on the move. Running from predators. Running from a helicopter with someone inside it shooting at them because they were eating the cattle feed.
> 
> ...


well thats just too bad. my broodmare doesnt need a farrier. sorry. its not cruel, its not neglect, its nothing but a healthy footed horse. do i think every horse should be barefoot and not trimmed? no. not every horse has good feet. but a healthy horse with a healthy diet and good feet typically will not need a ferrier, especially if turned out on hard ground.

ETA: im not saying domesticated horses and wild are the same, but im explaining that horses feet break off and wear the way they are comfortable


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

> ETA: im not saying domesticated horses and wild are the same, but im explaining that horses feet break off and wear the way they are comfortable


I think the correct way to word this is "some horses feet wear and break as needed and some do not." It really depends on several things, one being the hoof and one being the terrain. At one time I had a gelding in training just a mile north of me where the pasture is "Flintrock" littered.. He did not need trimming, tho we did do a balance at 3 months. I was surprised as my horses do not wear in my pasture anywhere near well enough to let them go beyond 8 weeks. Sometimes 6 in summer is pushing it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with you, appyt. My QH Denny has not had so much as a rasp taken to his back feet in several years because he keeps them worn off and balanced. I have to balance his fronts every few months but he gets along great. The only time in his entire life that he has taken a lame step was about 10 years ago and that was a stone bruise from chasing a cow down a gravel rode at 90 mph. Some horses get along fine without a farrier and others HAVE to be seen every 6 weeks. We also have to remember that some horses feet balance differently than others. Dobe's front feet have a different balance because he is pigeon toed and Flipper's balance differently because he toes out a bit. Flipper wears his fine, just needs a mild touchup ever couple of months but Dobe needs his fronts done every few weeks. They run the same pasture so Yes, some horses can wear their feet down without needing a farrier.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

i just dont need someone telling me what _I_ am doing, is cruel, when i know its not. if my horses were lame, i would fix it. but they arent. theyre perfectly happy and healthy


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Guys, forget about the feet. Obviously the horse is healthy and happy. 

And even then, it's not a crime to have chippy feet. Yes, it's BETTER for them to be perfectly trimmed 24/7, but not an absolute crime for them not to be. They didn't even look that bad.. Don't get what the big deal is.


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Instant Tail Makeover*

I designed this routine to leave even the rattiest tails looking nice. Good luck!

1. Soak your horse's tail in water. Make sure the tail is really seeping wet, so that when you begin to actually wash it, it will suds up well.

2. Squirt about a half dollar sized amount of soap into your dominant hand, then take your non-dominant hand and rub the soap together until it begins to suds. Beginning at the very top of the tail, massage in the soap. Make sure to really lather up the soap and to clean the whole tail, including the tail bone.

3. Completely rinse the soap out of the horse's tail. If any soap sits, it could be very uncomfortable for the horse and result in an itchy tail.

4. Repeat step 2, but with a conditioner. Also, don't worry about the conditioner sudsing up because it won't. 

5. Repeat step 3, but rinsing out the conditioner instead of the soap.

4. Use a detangling spray to spray your horse's whole tail with it. 

5. Take a human hair brush, and starting from the bottom, work your way up your horse's tail by combing through all of the knots. Be very gentle during this process and careful not to pull out too many of your horse's tail hairs.

6. Let your horse's tail dry and it should look great!


I Use:

Soap- Ultra Dawn Dishwashing Liquid (original)
Yes, I use dishwashing liquid! I have found it to be extremely cheap, and to work just as well, if not better, than horse shampoos.
Ultra Dawn Dishwashing Liquid

Conditioner- Head & Shoulders Classic Clean Conditioner
Once again, I use this conditioner because it is cheaper than horse made ones and work great. I also love it because Head & Shoulders is a dandruff preventing/treating shampoo so it keeps my horse's tail dandruff free.
Dry Scalp Care Collection for Dry, Itchy Scalp & Dandruff Control - headandshoulders.com

Detangler- Vetrolin Shine
This product is made for horse's, but mainly to shine up their coats. I never use this on my horse's coat though, only to detangle his mane, tail, and forelock. I swear by it and it's amazing!
Vetrolin Liniment, Bath, & Shine Grooming & Conditioning Products

Brush- Grooma Double-Sided Mane & Tail Brush
I know this isn't a human hair brush, and it is a little more expensive, but I ended up buying it anyways. I think any hard bristled brush would do fine for this step though.
GROOMA Double-Sided Mane & Tail Brush | petandhorse.com


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

i love dish soap. thats what we use. it works awesome


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, Evening Shadows, calm down-I never said I never had the farrier, out, I see him every five weeks. My grandparents didn't. This mare was just a pasture horse, she was fed twice a day, wormed every few months, and given shots. That's it, She wasn't even halter broke. My grand parents were too old too keep training and breeding horses so they sold all but one. Would it have been better to do more? Of course! But it's in no way "abuse"

Obviously if she had problems, they would have sedated her and gotten her feet done, but she didn't need it. She never took a lame step in her life and had a gorgeous, natural, high stepping trot (saddle bred). I'm not an idiot, of course MOST horses need farrier care, but not all do. The pictures you posted, those owners are idiots. Those horses need farrier care badly, but those two horses aren't every horse. My grandparents were responsible owners, they loved that mare


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I agree that some horses need very little farrier work, if any. If they're a riding horse, at LEAST a check up should be mandatory though.

EveningShadows is furious because we've seen one to many **** horses suffer unneccesarily for something as ridiculously basic as farrier work. Aren't those the famous last words? "IT NEVER HAPPENED TO ME!" Yeah, it never happens to you, UNTIL IT HAPPENS.

Comparing to wild horses is just ridiculous. Nobody rides wild horses. Wild horses roam through rocky terrain, constantly moving, constantly wearing. And wild horses are lucky if they live to 15 years.

I had an Arab mare with solid black horn hoof. I don't think the farrier ever took anything but a quick rasp to her the entire time I owned her. Does that mean I didn't bother making sure she was balanced and wearing properly? I still had her checked every two months when he came out to trim the others.

I don't even understand the attitude of it being "ok". Equine hooves are designed to be at a certain angle. Drastic changes to those angles cause serious strain on muscles, tendons, ligaments, etc. So yeah, maybe the hoof does "break off" at a certain point. But how long has that horse been walking around with severe strain on it's legs because of something as silly as a $30 trim every two months? 

The more we learn about horses they more we realize how many of the old methods simply don't work anymore. They used to throw horses to the ground, beat them senseless, and make 'em bloody with spurs to train 'em. The horses came out as beautiful riding animals. Does that mean we should still use that method? We KNOW there is a better way.

That's all I'm going to say. To each their own, but I don't understand the mentality of being ok with not having proper foot care when we KNOW the damage it can cause. I've never had a horse get rabies. Maybe I should stop vaccinating and wasting my money because it doesn't happen to me!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I just wanted to add I'm not trying to pick on anyone - I fully understand some horses don't require constant farrier work, as I stated above. I just wanted to clarify why the situation makes EveningShadows so hot under the collar, as anytime we see a horse allowed to be "natural", it's always accompanied by some severe problems.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

The point I was trying to make is that if you can't provide the necessities of a horse, you shouldn't own one. Even if it is just a pasture pet, never being ridden...she deserves proper care considering she's carrying at least 900lbs on her unmaintained feet. 

And the 2 pics I provided, the first is of my OWN horse shortly after I bought her...the previous owners thought she didn't need a trim because it was "cracking off nicely". BULL! When I got her she was half wild and it took me 2 months just to get her handled enough to pick out her feet without her spooking. The second pic is of a pony we found that had run away from home and the people "didn't have time to work with her"...well fricken MAKE time or she won't last long...

As Macabre said, it just drives me insane the ignorance people have now to certain things. Feet and feed being the 2 biggies. Sorry if I came off a little strong, but that's my opinion.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok well as for the tail...stay on topic here first...My geldings tail was in ringlets like that and litteral a mess when I bought him now it is absolutely beautiful and all ive done is wash condition brush and braid...lol

First I wash it using a good horse shampoo...simple

Then I condition it with mane and tail...for some reason it works well for de-fluffing tails and making them grow nicer.

Third I brush it while its wet...then the hair lays strait instead of curling back up at first cause its still wet.

Then I braid it while its wet...this will prevent the nast ropes from forming BUT it will give your horse a curly tail...but they are nice pretty curls not ropes lol

Now off subject and on the foot thing...

My horse has to have regular trims done because while he has really nice feet they just dont chip and they get mishapen....BUT my best friend has a lovely beautiful cremelo mare who has seen a farrier maybe once...she has no chips...no cracks...no nothing and she is ridden hard on asphalt.

My point is that some horses have amazing feet, like my friends horse, and some horses need alittle help. And I trust that AlmagroN knows the diference. So will everyone relax on the hoof thing? I believe everyone here would like for things to remain civil. Everyone I know has different opinions on horses feet. Does that mean everyone is wrong? No, to each is their own.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

thats nice that you think a person shouldnt own a horse over that. really, one day, come out and take a look at my broodmares feet.... not a **** thing wrong with them

i think you need to learn though the difference between a horse with good and bad feet. not every horse needs to see a farrier. just because the person that owned your horse before you was an idiot and couldnt see that the horse wasnt right, doesnt mean that everyone who doesnt have their horses feet trimmed regularly is. 

im not cruel to my horses, they arent lame, they are well cared for and happy and healthy. dont tell me i shouldnt be allowed to have horses because my mare is barefoot and FINE. i mean, really, this looks like an abused horse right?...well wait, youre right. i should have had her destroyed when the vet said she would never walk again, i should have put her on a meat wagon, i should have given her to someone who would turn her out and never look at her again....... i guess i shouldnt own horses


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, she's beautiful. I love dapples on a dark horse.  Did she suffer some kind of injury to her left front fetlock?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

her tail is amazing!

what happened to her left front?


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> her tail is amazing!
> 
> what happened to her left front?


really? lol i always thought she had a very thin short tail, he mane is very very thin and very short. thanks

she was racing one night and tore an XYZ ligament. which, if you dont know what those are, those are ligaments that start at the sesamoid and connect to either long or short paster bones. anyway, she tore it, and my cousin couldnt even get her to stop. she just wanted to finish her race, and she made sure she did. she was a gusty mare who LOVED to race. she used to get herself so crazy behind the gate she would break stride because she just wanted to come out of there soooo fast and so hard. 
anyway when she tore it the vet said she would never walk again. well we gave her the benifit of the doubt and let her live, and guess what. not only can she walk, but she can ride, has had 2 fillies that are absolutely gorgeous and so far one is showing to be the same kind of racehorse she was, the other hasnt started yet, and she is in foal to a 3rd now. AND since she healed, she has never taken a lame step. her only problem is that the injury calcified, so there is no normal flexing of the ankle. but she has no pain from it what so ever.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's cool. There are so many times that an injury happens and it is not given a chance to see if they could heal from it. I guess there are some that you can't though.


----------



## aynelson (Jun 13, 2009)

I am actually jealous that you horse HAS a tail! I would love to have that tail - I have a mare who itches her tail off. But, MTG is really working for her. There are folks at my barn who braid their horses' tails and put them in tail socks. I don't know if you are in to that? ? But, to me, that tail is from heaven!!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

aynelson said:


> I am actually jealous that you horse HAS a tail! I would love to have that tail - I have a mare who itches her tail off. But, MTG is really working for her. There are folks at my barn who braid their horses' tails and put them in tail socks. I don't know if you are in to that? ? But, to me, that tail is from heaven!!


haha wow you would drool over some of the tails in my barn then. we have a ton of long thick tails there. 

anyway, hey that MTG really works? i was thinking about using it on her mane


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

One of our mares, Beauty, the black TWH is like that. her mane and tail are big enough for 3 horses. But I love it, and his tail too, I think it's really pretty. I wish, Cheyenne, my mare, would grow a mane and tail ike that...*sigh*


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

such a great story! I am glad that she worked out and that you guys kept her around!


----------



## Skeeter9 (Sep 3, 2009)

Beautiful girl! Is that the tail you are trying to fix? Goodness, it looks beautiful to me!!! Do Standardbreds typically have straight manes and tails? Maybe you're just used to super-straight ones and her waves throw you off? LOL


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Skeeter9 said:


> Beautiful girl! Is that the tail you are trying to fix? Goodness, it looks beautiful to me!!! Do Standardbreds typically have straight manes and tails? Maybe you're just used to super-straight ones and her waves throw you off? LOL


omg STB tails are soooo different from one horse to another. we have long and short and medium length tails. but we have pin straight, wavy, little curly, and REALLY curly (like it forms dreadlocks) lol. 

the tail im fixing is the one in my first post on here, not my broodmare above. my broodmare has a thin/medium length wavy tail. her 2yr old is the one im fixing and she has a LONG extremely curly that it forms "dreadlocks". but i guess ill just leave it as it is, as long as its not ending in a huge mess, i guess its ok.


----------



## briget83 (Sep 16, 2009)

I like her tail its beautiful and eyecatching.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't worry about it...


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

As for the tail, it's fine, leave it. All of ours are like that. I detangle Annie's every few weeks. Within a day it looks like your mare's. 

Regarding the feet, all horses are different. All three of mine are on different schedules. Magic, the shetland, gets a trim once a year. And he only ever takes a rasp to her to balance it out a bit, she doesn't grow enough to need an actual trim. Chopper gets done every 3-4 months, and sometimes he doesn't even need it. He also rarely gets a real trim. Annie gets done every 6 weeks. She has shoes, and doesn't go without them except in winter. All horses are different, and what may work for one horse may not work for another.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

AlmagroN said:


> ...or atleast her tail is. my 2yr old Belle, has this HORRIBLE tail. its LONG, THICK, and.... SPIRAL! it lays about 1" on the ground, but the hair is so spiraly/curly, that it winds around itself. not like its tangled, but its in ropes of hair just swirled around itself. i guess i have to get some pics to show you guys, but its annoying. no matter how much i brush it or put product in it, as soon as the brush is through the hair, it twists back up! it looks like i never brush her tail! :evil: anyone have a horse like this? im really fed up!


Yep, I have actually owned a couple horses like that. Why do you want to brush it all the time?? Unless there are insane mats and stuff getting caught in it, it shouldnt be a problem. Plus everytime you are going to brush it, you are thining the tail out more and more each time.

If you show, untangle by hand the tail and put some showsheen in it. It will help keep tangle free for the day. I think those tails are absolutely stunning.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

My paint has a tail like that. Only the very middle gets rolled up though. I just leave it. The only time I've seen in straight was after I washed her, and conditioned her tail, then brushed it.


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

I brush my horses tail everytime that I ride. Amazingly it doesn't make his tail any less thin or short. In fact, it has helped stimulate growth in his tail. It's longer. I brush it like I brush my own hair, in sections. I have extremly long hair and have to brush the bottom half, then middle, then middle and bottom, then top alone, then top and middle, and so on and so on. Besides he enjoys it too much for me to stop.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

wow... this was from august. lol


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Zomby thread has come alive to eat our brains...


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

ive actually just noticed a HUGE outburst of that on here actually


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

Both my horses look like that. Horse tails are so pretty, but they are a pain. I would rather just cut it all off, but then my horses would be attacked by flies, so I let them "go" all Spring and Summer. And then I wrap them in the late Fall, all the way until the flies show up in Spring. It's time consuming and annoying, but it comes in handy for the horses in Summer


----------



## Elina (Jan 26, 2010)

I had an arabian mare whit that kind of tail, but I didn't want to cutt her long beautiful tail. So I simpley washed it until it was really clean and after that I use show shine or similar that make it slip and then I braid it, and only release it when I were going some where or when I had to braid it again. =)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

As for the tail, I love Infusium 23!!  

As for the feet, I think people need to stop attacking the OP in this thread. We don't know her unique situation at all. My mare is barefoot and has been her entire life without issue, although I do get her feet trimmed every 6-8 weeks by the farrier. BUT that doesn't mean that's how EVERYONE needs to handle their horse's care, so I'm not going to pass judgement on you as a person or a horse owner


----------



## Dani9192 (Jan 2, 2010)

yupp my horses tail does it too, its wavy then it wraps around itself and looks like dreads ha! my Jamaican horse  and part of her mane is wavy in the middle and the rest is completely straight


----------

